
Alteryx Acquires Yhat - bsg75
http://blog.yhat.com/posts/alteryx-acquires-yhat.html
======
bsg75
I wonder if this will derail Yhat’s progress from some of their platforms and
tools. Python is a great language for “data science” but for me R crushes it
in interactive data exploration. R the language is weird, but RStudio is the
killer app. The Python ones are not there yet.

Rodeo development has been slow, but its the one I was hoping for, targeted
for data analysis work vs a complete application development environment.

